

Education hackathon is giving away a school bus - jslampe
http://blog.dwolla.com/hack-to-school/

======
arghbleargh
Wow, a schoolbus! I've been wanting to get one for years, just gotta get first
place now!

Seriously though, I like the idea of bringing these different types of people
together (students, developers, teachers). Too often people think they know
how to "fix education" without seeing the perspectives of everyone involved.

